# Tempus Transit (The Cold Times Have Passed)



## classicalmusicfan (May 6, 2009)

I found this wonderful track entitled Tempus Transit (The Cold Times Have Passed) from the album *Medieval Songs from the Codex Buranus, 13th Century (Carmina Burana) (Clemencic Consort)*. I got it free from http://www.classicsonline.com/catalogue/product.aspx?pid=784144&trackid=784753#.

You may also want to add this in your collection. This free track is valid for one week only.

I thought this is a cool one.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Me no speaka English.


----------

